# Complete Placenta Previa



## rachelrhin0

Anyone else have this? I'm 19+1 and I have had this since 13 weeks. My MFM doctor and my regular OB says a previa to this degree normally doesn't move. I haven't had any bleeding or spotting since my 7th week. So no complications with the previa so far, thank God! I was put on a no sex restriction. My MFM doc said that means no orgasams of any kind so no intercourse and no oral. Anyone else have this? What restrictions are you on and how long have you been on them. Do they plan on taking your baby early because of it? They said they will start steriods at 33 weeks, do an amnio at 35 to check his lungs and then early delivery at 36 weeks.


----------



## Beltane

I was diagnosed with complete previa at my 20 week scan. Very frustrating. My doctor put me on pelvic rest and said no sex, no exercise and no heavy housework. I never had a bleed but they still wanted to scan me every 4 weeks. I just went back last week and my placenta has completely moved out of the way! I'm no longer on pelvic rest and everything is back to normal. Hope your placenta moves for you hun!


----------



## NZBeth

Hi, I will warn you straight up I'm probably one of the worse case scenarios so don't panic that you wil be the same. I was told I had a complete previa at 13 weeks but that it would probably move. At my scan at 19w+6d I was told it was still complete and that it would not move. At 20w+3d I had my first big bleed and spent the day in hospital, had a scan etc and was sent home with strict instructions to take it easy, no sex etc, and that if it happened again that I would likely spend the rest of my pregnancy in hospital. 

Luckily we prepared for that possibility, booked the kids into day care a few part days a week with them warned that they may need to go in full time at very short notice etc. At 24w+1d I had my 2nd big bleed and lo and behold I am now in hospital and have been for 3 weeks. They were thinking of sending me home, but as I live a reasonable distance from the hospital (40 mins) we decided it was best for me to stay, and luckily I did as I had another bleed 2 days ago. I am 27 weeks today and have been given the steroids now just in case, but we are all still hopeful that this little man is going to hang in here for the next few weeks. I have had no signs of labour with any bleed luckily and they are mainly worried about my blood loss if I have a big bleed, but said at this stage if it happened they would try to transfuse me rather than deliver if at all possible. If things go well from here they will not plan a c-section until 37-38 weeks, so 36 weeks does seem quite early to be planning a c-section if there are no complications.

Anyway, this is not to scare you, just to let you know of the worst that may happpen, and it's pretty rare for it to be this bad. I'm very lucky that the hospital I'm in is a specialist women's hospital with a neonatal unit that caters for babies from 24 weeks so I couldn't be in better hands. Yes I miss my other babies terribly, but know that for the long term health of me and this little one this is just something I have to do, and give it a few months and my other 2 will probably not even remember this time. 

I know your message is a couple of weeks old now, but I've only just got myself hooked up with internet now we know I am here for the duration. I hope that you have had no complications and all is going well.


----------



## rachelrhin0

So sorry to hear of all of your complications. I hope your little one will bake for much longer. They will deliver me at 36 weeks regardless. I have had 2 premature births (28w3d and 32w2d) one of which was stillborn. So I have tons of complications during pregnancy on top of the complete placenta previa. The previa is just like icing on the cake. They are planning on an early delivery if not sooner to help me to have a live baby. This is my 3rd pregnancy and I have no living children.


----------



## NZBeth

I'm so sorry to hear about your previous losses and that you have so many complications this pregnancy too. I so hope you don't get too many complications from the previa and the others stay under control as much as possible. It sounds like they are keeping a close eye on you to make sure all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## Foogirl

Like NZ beth, my story is far from typical, but I think it is always good to be aware of the possible scenarios, no matter how unlikely they are and to take any precautions possible.

I had a low lying placenta showing at 20 weeks. I was basically told just to watch for any bleeding. No-one said anything about taking it easy or avoiding anything. At 26 weeks I had a wee bit of bleeding so went to hospital to check it out. They gave me an internal exam and I bled heavily. They then gave me steroids and kept me in for a week. Over that week I had 3 internal exams.

I got home and stayed off for a week til I could see my consultant who said it was ok to go back to work and 2 days later had another massive bleed. It stopped and they were about to send me home 3 days later then my waters broke, followed by a huge bleed. At that point they went in to get Abby out.

I was furious when I later found I never should have been given an internal exam with a low lying placenta and that others had been given warnings and advice about what to avoid.

Heed any advice about taking it very easy. Feet up when possible. Basically anything that might strain the uterus is to be avoided and ANY bleeding, no matter how minor should be checked out.

When I went into hospital the second time, they still were sure I could go full term and they had no plans for an early birth - unless I was to bleed dangerously again. Otherwise they were happy to keep her in there as long as possible. The only thing they said was, if the placenta didn't move, I'd have to have a C-section as it would block the opening for a natural birth.


----------



## JASMAK

I had complete previa with my first. I found out at 13 weeks when I went to the loo, and there was bright red bleeding. I went to the hospital and when they did a vag check, they could see placenta sticking out of the cervix. I went for an u/s and there it was condfirmed that it was complete previa. I ws hospitalized with bleeding several times, just because it was so severe. I had more u/s, and I can't remember at what point my last one was, but it never budged. They scheduled me a section for 38.5 weeks, but my water broke two days before my scheduled section. I had an emergency section and he was born healthy. So, what I find interesting, is that when my water broke, there was no blood whatsoever, so it makes me wonder if it did move up at least a little at the very end. I also went into preterm labour a couple times, which they stopped...but, they thought that was because of the placenta sticking out of my cervix irritating it. Anyhoo...my son is now 7 years old in April, and healthy and fine...and my next pregnancy I never had that issue. As far as the section went, I had a great experience, and I do think it helps to know in advance that you are getting one, versus women who don't know and feel more let down. KWIM? We have time to prepare, and it really was a good experience...I held him right away, everyone sang happy birthday, they put clothing on him, and then gave him back to me...and I held him for the rest of the surgery and in the recovery room too.


----------



## baby2onboard

I am currently 29 weeks pregnant with my second child a baby boy and at 18 weeks they noticed that I had a low lying placenta and said not to worry I will go back in at 28 weeks and get another ultrasound. So I did and they discovered that I have complete placenta previa and put me on pevic rest which means no sex. (which sucks for my hubby). And they have sceduled me for another ultrasound in 4 weeks which is Jan. 7th to see if it has moved at all. My DR. isnt worried about this at all but I cant help but be. There is so many risks that go along with this. My little Tyler being born early or bleading. I have already freaked out but my husband tells me it doesnt do anybody any good to freak. I trust my Dr. its just scarey to think about what if. I have never had surgery and it scares me to possibly have him early.


----------



## kheiro

Hi Baby2

I joined this board like you when I found out at 20 weeks that I have a complete previa. After the near perfect pregnancy and homebirth of my daughter 2years ago it can as a horrible shock. I don't think I stopped crying for 4 days. I've always done everything the natural way and so far been lucky enough to never be in hospital for even something minor so the whole idea of a c-section completely freaks me out.

I hasn't helped that apart from one midwife that I spoke to just a couple of days ago all the medics have been pretty dismissive of my questions and just keep repeating that I need to wait and see what happens ! 

I'm just over 24 weeks at the moment and petrified that not only will my little boy have problems because he arrives early but having a hard time getting my head around the c-section as we had another totally natural home, hypnobirth planned. We are waiting for an appointment for another scan with a specialist in mid Jan so hopefully will find out more then. Believe me I'm not leaving the room until I get my questions answered this time ! 

I've read that that things can keep moving right up until 38 weeks. So my plan at the moment is to do everything I can to get that far.

I found it difficult to find any stories that had the ending I wanted to hear but this link gave some more positive stories.

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a22034847/complete_placenta_previas?cpg=1&csi=2130367748&pd=-1


----------



## Foogirl

There are positive stories out there. I was in hospital with a lot of women who had placenta previa and I'm the only one for whom it didn't go smoothly. In something like 90 percent of cases, the placenta will move up so the odds really are on your side.

I know it can be difficult when your plans for pregnancy and birth seem as if they will not go as you wish, but sometimes we just have to take a deep breath and remember that even now, it is our LOs who dictate what is going to happen in life, and just take a deep breath and go with the flow. You can't be in control of everything and if you end up having a different experience than you expected, you might be surprised how it works out for you.

Of course everyone want's to know what is going to happen next, but perhaps the reason the doctors are saying to wait and see, is that they cannot possibly tell you anything else. They don't know if your placenta is going to move or not. I know the medical profession don't want to give "Worst case" advice as they feel there is no need to worry you unnecessarily.

If you aren't able to go full term, it is important to know about the statistics when it comes to prem birth. At 29 weeks, the odds are really really good for babies. Even at 26 weeks they are starting to increase greatly. If you are at all concerned, ask for a tour of your NNICU unit as this really can prepare you well, should you'r baby come early.


----------



## Alias

There are lots of positive stories, and even the ones here (mine included) have happy endings - healthy born children! I had placenta previa, and no bleeding until 34+3 weeks. I got admitted then and would have been kept until 38 weeks and sectioned then. But 3 days later (34+6) I had massive internal bleeding, DD's heartbeat was low (90) and I was brought in for a crash section. I was transfused due to blood loss, and DD was in SCBU for 2 weeks due to feeding issues. We're both now absolutely fine. I consider it a happy ending!

My hospital had a policy of admitting previa patients at 36 weeks and sectioning at 38. Everyone else I met in the hospital with placenta previa had a scheduled section at 38 weeks. I happened to be the exception which proved the rule.


----------



## Helly

Same here, mine was a happy ending, my placenta didnt move but I was hospitalised at 34 weeks, he was born at 38 weeks by section, no bleeding, no problems. Fine being in hospital for so long was crap but when I think what the alternative was it wasnt a hardship at all.


----------



## sar35

hi, i had complete previa too and all i will say is if they ask you to stay in hospital no matter how you feel about it please do! I underestimated the severity of the bleed when it does happen as I only had small bleeds from 8weeks. Was told no sex from 24 weeks. My birth story will tell you the story but dont underestimate the severity of it :hugs:


----------



## sar35

Alias said:


> There are lots of positive stories, and even the ones here (mine included) have happy endings - healthy born children! I had placenta previa, and no bleeding until 34+3 weeks. I got admitted then and would have been kept until 38 weeks and sectioned then. But 3 days later (34+6) I had massive internal bleeding, DD's heartbeat was low (90) and I was brought in for a crash section. I was transfused due to blood loss, and DD was in SCBU for 2 weeks due to feeding issues. We're both now absolutely fine. I consider it a happy ending!
> 
> My hospital had a policy of admitting previa patients at 36 weeks and sectioning at 38. Everyone else I met in the hospital with placenta previa had a scheduled section at 38 weeks. I happened to be the exception which proved the rule.

your story is similar to mine. I was in hospital following a bleed at 30weeks given steroids and given the 'choice' by the hospital to stay there til I had him or go home.... I went home! They were meant to section me at 38 weeks but like you I didnt get that far.


----------



## Alias

sar35 said:


> your story is similar to mine. I was in hospital following a bleed at 30weeks given steroids and given the 'choice' by the hospital to stay there til I had him or go home.... I went home! They were meant to section me at 38 weeks but like you I didnt get that far.

Heh, I'd been admitted at 34 weeks (Thursday) for suspected pre-e. On Friday they scanned and said my placenta had got lower, not higher, and they considered keeping me in then. I also underestimated the severity of a bleed, and asked to be sent home for 2 weeks on bed rest (I'd had no bleeding except spotting at week 6). Saturday afternoon they let me out. I spent a day with my feet up in the back garden, and then Sunday evening started bleeding heavily and was straight back into the hospital. Scariest car trip of my life, and after that I didn't argue when they said they were keeping me in until the birth!


----------



## Foogirl

Alias said:


> I also underestimated the severity of a bleed, and asked to be sent home for 2 weeks on bed rest (I'd had no bleeding except spotting at week 6). Saturday afternoon they let me out. I spent a day with my feet up in the back garden, and then Sunday evening started bleeding heavily and was straight back into the hospital. Scariest car trip of my life, and after that I didn't argue when they said they were keeping me in until the birth!

I was the same. I was in hospital in London for a week afer some heavy bleeding and kept badgering them to send me home to Scotland. It was only 3 weeks later when I bled heavily that I realised why they were reluctant to send me home. When I started bleeding, we didn't mess about and got the ambulance in. I never couldn't have done it in the car. I can imagine how scary that was.


----------



## sar35

Foogirl said:


> Alias said:
> 
> 
> I also underestimated the severity of a bleed, and asked to be sent home for 2 weeks on bed rest (I'd had no bleeding except spotting at week 6). Saturday afternoon they let me out. I spent a day with my feet up in the back garden, and then Sunday evening started bleeding heavily and was straight back into the hospital. Scariest car trip of my life, and after that I didn't argue when they said they were keeping me in until the birth!
> 
> I was the same. I was in hospital in London for a week afer some heavy bleeding and kept badgering them to send me home to Scotland. It was only 3 weeks later when I bled heavily that I realised why they were reluctant to send me home. When I started bleeding, we didn't mess about and got the ambulance in. I never couldn't have done it in the car. I can imagine how scary that was.Click to expand...

I too called an ambulance, but I dont think they realised the urgency! I lost massive clots in the toilet then stopped bleeding by the time they came and I was begging them to hurry up and get me to hospital. Although they blue lighted me I dont think they really knew what it was (maybe they did and they were being uber calm) 6 hours later I had 'the bleed'. I feel like I should start an awareness about the severity of this... who's in?


----------



## Foogirl

sar35 said:


> I too called an ambulance, but I dont think they realised the urgency! I lost massive clots in the toilet then stopped bleeding by the time they came and I was begging them to hurry up and get me to hospital. Although they blue lighted me I dont think they really knew what it was (maybe they did and they were being uber calm) 6 hours later I had 'the bleed'. I feel like I should start an awareness about the severity of this... who's in?

We were lucky, they sent a first responder on a bike, she was there within minutes and could see there was a bit of a problem. The ambulance was there shortly after.

I was actually disappointed they didn't blue light me.

The paramedics were quite calm though, although no matter how many times I told the guy not to put a canula in, he was gonna. And he did it going over our speed bumps. I retaliated by shooting blood from the vein all over the ambulance. He said they had to as the hospital staff really need them to do it. First thing they did when I arrived was put another one in!! He was still cleaning the back of his ambulance when my husband arrived 40 minutes later :haha:

I agree though, there needs to be better information for those in our situation. Of course there should be a fine line as we have pointed out to others here, our stories are relatively rare and in the vast majority of cases, Placenta Previa sorts itself out and does not cause any problems whatsoever. But I would have liked to have been made aware that the worst of the worst case scenarios can be really quite serious so when you bleed, no matter how small you absolutely must get it checked out. I was told this in such a casual manner that it didn't seem important at all.

How do we do it without scaring other women?


----------



## sar35

sorry OP to crash your thread.
I think what ppl need to remember is that is is only 5% that dont move and even at 34 weeks it can still move, but if you have spotting or bleeding and you go to hospital if they want to keep you in its for a very good reason... Speaking from experience.
I was very naive. if you look at other threads on the same topic most women have normal births and its moved out of the way.


----------



## Foogirl

sar35 said:


> sorry OP to crash your thread.
> I think what ppl need to remember is that is is only 5% that dont move and even at 34 weeks it can still move, but if you have spotting or bleeding and you go to hospital if they want to keep you in its for a very good reason... Speaking from experience.
> I was very naive. if you look at other threads on the same topic most women have normal births and its moved out of the way.

Maybe they should employ us to go round the ante natal wards and talk to women who are in for a "wee bit of bleeding":thumbup:


----------



## sar35

Foogirl said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> sorry OP to crash your thread.
> I think what ppl need to remember is that is is only 5% that dont move and even at 34 weeks it can still move, but if you have spotting or bleeding and you go to hospital if they want to keep you in its for a very good reason... Speaking from experience.
> I was very naive. if you look at other threads on the same topic most women have normal births and its moved out of the way.
> 
> Maybe they should employ us to go round the ante natal wards and talk to women who are in for a "wee bit of bleeding":thumbup:Click to expand...

the 2nd time i went in overnight for a small bleed they sent me home telling me to expect to bleed and not to worry if it isnt heavier than a period. that was at 24 weeks, at 30 weeks on a monday i had a bloody show and thought nothing of it as was told to expect bleeding. on tuesday i had contractions and went into a different hospital and had to have steroids for babys lungs as they thought i was having him. they asked me why i didnt go in the day before and i told them what the other hospital said they were shocked.
Id go round the wards and tell women.
What do women on here with PP think, bearing in mind yours will more than likely move


----------



## Alias

sar35 said:


> I too called an ambulance, but I dont think they realised the urgency! I lost massive clots in the toilet then stopped bleeding by the time they came and I was begging them to hurry up and get me to hospital. Although they blue lighted me I dont think they really knew what it was (maybe they did and they were being uber calm) 6 hours later I had 'the bleed'. I feel like I should start an awareness about the severity of this... who's in?

The day after I had DD there was another previa patient admitted to my old room. She was in the same boat - told she'd be kept in, upset about the (seemingly) unnecesscary hospital stay, wanted to go home. The girls straightened her out really quick! Two of them were also previa patients, and were awake to hear me being rushed out to surgery at 2am. They weren't going anywhere! They both made it to their scheduled sections, bored but otherwise fine :)

ETA what is scariest to me is that I *didn't* bleed. I'd been told to watch for bleeding, and by the time DD was born I knew it could be bad. But when I started bleeding out, the placenta blocked the blood from exiting. So I wasn't bleeding at all, but was feeling very faint from the blood loss. If I'd been at home, I'd probably have gone back to bed and said 'self, we'll see how we feel in the morning'. But I was already in hospital, and so told the midwife I wasn't feeling well. DD's heartbeat could barely be found, and when it was it was 80-90. If I'd been at home...


----------



## Foogirl

Alias said:


> The day after I had DD there was another previa patient admitted to my old room. She was in the same boat - told she'd be kept in, upset about the (seemingly) unnecesscary hospital stay, wanted to go home. The girls straightened her out really quick! Two of them were also previa patients, and were awake to hear me being rushed out to surgery at 2am. They weren't going anywhere! They both made it to their scheduled sections, bored but otherwise fine :)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hillsey

I got diagnosed with a low lying placenta at 12 weeks following a heavy bleed but was told it would almost certainly move. At the 20 week scan its still hadn't moved but was told there was still every chance it would.

A few weeks later I had another heavy bleed and was admitted to hospital for a couple of days until the bleeding stopped. I had a scan then and was told that I had a major placenta previa (the placenta was completely covering cervix) but there was still plenty of time for it to move. I went home and carried on as normal. 

At 28 weeks another huge bleed and I was back in hospital, I was in for 4 weeks and they only let me home on total bed rest after my begging, I couldn't stand it anymore! I went on complete bed rest and although had several small bleeds everything was fine. 

At 34 weeks I went for a scan where they confirmed that there was no way it could move at that late stage and scheduled me for a c-section at 39 weeks.

One week later I woke up and my waters broke, I immediately called an ambulance and was rushed to hospital, sirens blazing. When they examined me at the hospital I had already delivered the baby's head and the rest of him immediately followed. The placenta was delivered normally, I had no major blood loss during the birth and my son was a perfect 6lb and we both went home the next day!


----------



## Foogirl

hillsey said:


> One week later I woke up and my waters broke, I immediately called an ambulance and was rushed to hospital, sirens blazing. When they examined me at the hospital I had already delivered the baby's head and the rest of him immediately followed. The placenta was delivered normally, I had no major blood loss during the birth and my son was a perfect 6lb and we both went home the next day!

Wow! So at 34 weeks it was totally in the way, and a week later it had moved? That's amazing! Did they say how common that was, or were they totally dumfounded?
Such a brilliant positive story, made all the better with your LO not suffering any ill effects from coming early.


----------



## sar35

hillsey said:


> I got diagnosed with a low lying placenta at 12 weeks following a heavy bleed but was told it would almost certainly move. At the 20 week scan its still hadn't moved but was told there was still every chance it would.
> 
> A few weeks later I had another heavy bleed and was admitted to hospital for a couple of days until the bleeding stopped. I had a scan then and was told that I had a major placenta previa (the placenta was completely covering cervix) but there was still plenty of time for it to move. I went home and carried on as normal.
> 
> At 28 weeks another huge bleed and I was back in hospital, I was in for 4 weeks and they only let me home on total bed rest after my begging, I couldn't stand it anymore! I went on complete bed rest and although had several small bleeds everything was fine.
> 
> At 34 weeks I went for a scan where they confirmed that there was no way it could move at that late stage and scheduled me for a c-section at 39 weeks.
> 
> One week later I woke up and my waters broke, I immediately called an ambulance and was rushed to hospital, sirens blazing. When they examined me at the hospital I had already delivered the baby's head and the rest of him immediately followed. The placenta was delivered normally, I had no major blood loss during the birth and my son was a perfect 6lb and we both went home the next day!

congrats


----------



## hillsey

They were completely dumbfounded LOL


----------

